#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Tutorial para recuperação de WOM5000/i/MiMo por TFTP

## kez

Olá pessoal!
Caso você tenha feito uma atualização de firmware errada em sua WOM5000/i/MiMo ela pode parar de funcionar.
Fiz um procedimento de recuperação que funciona nos 3 modelos.

*Não me responsabilizo por qualquer dano causado pelo procedimento.
Infelizmente, não é um processo extremamente simples.
Faça apenas se tiver certeza do que está fazendo!!!
*
Lembrando que esse procedimento não clona os MAC addresses e nem altera as calibrações de RF, portanto é perfeitamente legal.

Requisitos:


WOM5000/i/MiMo que não esteja funcionando(lógico)WOM5000/i/MiMo do mesmo modelo anterior mas que esteja funcionando para ser usada como doadora.Cabo TTL to RS232(mesmo usado em Arduino, por exemplo. Tem por menos de 10 reais no ML)Ferro de solda e soldaputty e pscp = http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~s.../download.htmltftp32 = http://tftpd32.jounin.net/tftpd32_download.html 

1. Ligue primeiramente a WOM5000/WOM5000i/WOM5000MiMo que esteja funcionando normalmente.
2. Aplique as configurações de fábrica.
3. Ative o servidor SSH2(Sistema, Gerenciamento de Acesso, Configurações do Gerenciamento via Terminal (SSH2), Acesso restrito(LAN), Salvar, Aplicar)
4. Abra o putty em SSH apontando para o IP da WOM5000(10.0.0.1) com usuario admin e senha admin.
5. Vamos copiar a partição mtd6("Kernel_RootFS") e mtd5("UserConf") para /tmp:


```
cp /dev/mtdblock6 /tmp
cp /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp
```

 6. Use o pscp para transferir os arquivos. Extraia o pscp em uma pasta(c:\wom5000, por exemplo), abra o prompt de comando e digite:


```
c:
cd \wom5000
pscp [email protected]:/tmp/mtdblock6 .
pscp [email protected]:/tmp/mtdblock5 .
```

 A senha do usuário admin será solicitada, basta digitar admin.

O tamanho do arquivo mtdblock6 é 3.604.480 bytes e do mtdblock5 é 262.144 bytes.
7. Para criar a ROM de recovery você precisa juntar o mtdblock6 com o mtdblock5 nessa ordem, portando:


```
copy /b mtdblock6 + mtdblock5 recovery
```

 O novo arquivo deve possuir 3.866.624 bytes.
EDIT: A WOM5000 MiMo possui 8MB de flash, portanto o tamanho dos arquivos sao diferentes:
mtdblock6 = 7.798.784 bytes
mtdblock5 = 262.144 bytes
Arquivo de recovery = 8.060.928 bytes
7. Agora abra a WOM5000 a ser recuperada(lembrando que ela precisa ser do mesmo modelo da doadora).
8. Solde os fios TX, RX e GND no seu cabo TTL para RS-233(usei aqui um PL-2303HX mas os FTDIs também funcionarão). Os pinos estão bem visíveis, escritos TX, GND e RX.
9. Abra o putty, escolha modo serial e a porta que o seu cabo recebeu(confira no gerenciador de dispositivos). A velocidade deve ser 64000. 
10. Clique em OK e ligue sua WOM5000. O log deve ser semelhante a esse:


```
U-Boot 1.1.3 (Dec 14 2011 - 02:23:19)
 
Board: Ralink APSoC DRAM:  32 MB
relocate_code Pointer at: 81fb0000
spi_wait_nsec: 30
spi device id: c2 20 16 c2 20 (2016c220)
find flash: MX25L3205D
raspi_read: from:30000 len:1000
.*** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment
 
============================================
Ralink UBoot Version: 3.6.0.0
--------------------------------------------
ASIC 3883_MP (MAC to 100SW Mode)
DRAM_CONF_FROM: EEPROM
DRAM_SIZE: 128 Mbits SDR
DRAM_TOTAL_WIDTH: 16 bits
TOTAL_MEMORY_SIZE: 16 MBytes
Flash component: SPI Flash
Date:Dec 14 2011  Time:02:23:19
============================================
icache: sets:512, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:65536
dcache: sets:256, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:32768
 
 ##### The CPU freq = 500 MHZ ####
 estimate memory size =32 Mbytes
 
Please choose the operation:
   1: Load system code to SDRAM via TFTP.
   2: Load system code then write to Flash via TFTP.
   3: Boot system code via Flash (default).
   4: Entr boot command line interface.
   7: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via Serial.
   9: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via TFTP.                     0
 
3: System Boot system code via Flash.
## Booting image at bc050000 ...
raspi_read: from:50000 len:40
.   Image Name:   Linux Kernel Image
   Created:      2015-07-29  14:14:25 UTC
   Image Type:   MIPS Linux Kernel Image (lzma compressed)
   Data Size:    3567552 Bytes =  3.4 MB
   Load Address: 80000000
   Entry Point:  80232000
raspi_read: from:50040 len:366fc0
.......................................................   Verifying Checksum ...                                                                                                   Bad Data CRC
```

 
Se não aparecer nada, inverta os fios de TX e RX(desligue a CPE e o cabo USB antes de fazer isso).
Agora desligue e ligue-a novamente e escolha a opção 2:


```
You choosed 2
                                                                              0
raspi_read: from:40028 len:6
.
 
2: System Load Linux Kernel then write to Flash via TFTP.
 Warning!! Erase Linux in Flash then burn new one. Are you sure?(Y/N)
```

 
Digite y para confirmar.
Primeiramente ela vai perguntar o IP da WOM5000 e depois a do servidor TFTP, confirme os 2 pressionando enter.
Agora ele pede o nome do arquivo a ser aplicado na flash: recovery(o do passo 7), mas ainda não aperte enter.
Mude o IP da sua placa de rede para 10.10.10.3/255.0.0.0.

11. Inicie o TFTP32, na aba tftp server clique em Show Dir e depois em Explorer. Cole o arquivo recovery dentro dessa pasta.
12. Com o cabo de rede ligado do PC para a CPE, volte para o putty e pressione enter para confirmar o nome do arquivo.
13. Aguarde a transferência concluir e sua CPE já estará funcionando normalmente. Recomendo voltar às configurações de fábrica e atualizar o firmware novamente.


```
============================================
Ralink UBoot Version: 3.6.0.0
--------------------------------------------
ASIC 3883_MP (MAC to 100SW Mode)
DRAM_CONF_FROM: EEPROM
DRAM_SIZE: 128 Mbits SDR
DRAM_TOTAL_WIDTH: 16 bits
TOTAL_MEMORY_SIZE: 16 MBytes
Flash component: SPI Flash
Date:Dec 14 2011  Time:02:23:19
============================================
icache: sets:512, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:65536
dcache: sets:256, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:32768
 
 ##### The CPU freq = 500 MHZ ####
 estimate memory size =32 Mbytes
 
Please choose the operation:
   1: Load system code to SDRAM via TFTP.
   2: Load system code then write to Flash via TFTP.
   3: Boot system code via Flash (default).
   4: Entr boot command line interface.
   7: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via Serial.
   9: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via TFTP.                     2
You choosed 2
                                                                              0
raspi_read: from:40028 len:6
.
 
2: System Load Linux Kernel then write to Flash via TFTP.
 Warning!! Erase Linux in Flash then burn new one. Are you sure?(Y/N)
 Please Input new ones /or Ctrl-C to discard
        Input device IP (10.10.10.123) ==:10.10.10.123
        Input server IP (10.10.10.3) ==:10.10.10.3
        Input Linux Kernel filename () ==:recovery
 
 netboot_common, argc= 3
 
 NetTxPacket = 0x81FE4D40
 
 KSEG1ADDR(NetTxPacket) = 0xA1FE4D40
 
 NetLoop,call eth_halt !
 
 NetLoop,call eth_init !
Trying Eth0 (10/100-M)
 
 Waitting for RX_DMA_BUSY status Start... done
 
 
 Header Payload scatter function is Disable !!
 
 ETH_STATE_ACTIVE!!
Using Eth0 (10/100-M) device
TFTP from server 10.10.10.3; our IP address is 10.10.10.123
Filename 'recovery'.
 
 TIMEOUT_COUNT=10,Load address: 0x80100000
Loading: Got ARP REPLY, set server/gtwy eth addr (00:1d:7d:XX:XX:XX)
Got it
#################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #################################################################
         #########################################
done
Bytes transferred = 3866624 (3b0000 hex)
NetBootFileXferSize= 003b0000
raspi_erase_write: offs:50000, count:3b0000
raspi_erase: offs:50000 len:3b0000
...........................................................
raspi_write: to:50000 len:3b0000
...........................................................
raspi_read: from:50000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:60000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:70000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:80000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:90000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:100000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:110000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:120000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:130000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:140000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:150000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:160000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:170000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:180000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:190000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:200000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:210000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:220000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:230000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:240000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:250000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:260000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:270000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:280000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:290000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:300000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:310000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:320000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:330000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:340000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:350000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:360000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:370000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:380000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:390000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3f0000 len:10000
.Done!
## Booting image at bc050000 ...
raspi_read: from:50000 len:40
.   Image Name:   Linux Kernel Image
   Created:      2014-06-17  15:13:21 UTC
   Image Type:   MIPS Linux Kernel Image (lzma compressed)
   Data Size:    3547072 Bytes =  3.4 MB
   Load Address: 80000000
   Entry Point:  80232000
raspi_read: from:50040 len:361fc0
.......................................................   Verifying Checksum ...                                                                                                   OK
   Uncompressing Kernel Image ... OK
No initrd
## Transferring control to Linux (at address 80232000) ...
## Giving linux memsize in MB, 32
 
Starting kernel ...
 
 
LINUX started...
 
 THIS IS ASIC
Linux version 2.6.21-firmware ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.2) #2 Tue Jun 17 12                                                                                                  :09:11 BRT 2014
 
 The CPU feqenuce set to 500 MHz
CPU revision is: 0001974c
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 8128
Kernel command line: console=ttyS1,57600n8 root=/dev/mtdblock4
Primary instruction cache 64kB, physically tagged, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Primary data cache 32kB, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Synthesized TLB refill handler (20 instructions).
Synthesized TLB load handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB store handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB modify handler fastpath (31 instructions).
cause = 40808000, status = 11000000
PID hash table entries: 128 (order: 7, 512 bytes)
calculating r4koff... 001e8480(2000000)
CPU frequency 500.00 MHz
Using 250.000 MHz high precision timer.
Console: colour dummy device 80x25
Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
Memory: 29996k/32768k available (1947k kernel code, 2772k reserved, 297k data, 1                                                                                                  20k init, 0k highmem)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
NET: Registered protocol family 16
NET: Registered protocol family 2
Time: MIPS clocksource has been installed.
IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 1024 bind 1024)
TCP reno registered
deice id : c2 20 16 c2 20 (2016c220)
MX25L3205D(c2 2016c220) (4096 Kbytes)
mtd .name = raspi, .size = 0x00400000 (4M) .erasesize = 0x00010000 (64K) .numera                                                                                                  seregions = 0
Creating 7 MTD partitions on "raspi":
0x00000000-0x00030000 : "Bootloader"
0x00030000-0x00040000 : "Config"
0x00040000-0x00050000 : "Factory"
0x00050000-0x00150000 : "Kernel"
0x00150000-0x003c0000 : "RootFS"
0x003c0000-0x00400000 : "UserConf"
0x00050000-0x003c0000 : "Kernel_RootFS"
Load Ralink DFS Timer Module
squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher
squashfs: LZMA suppport for slax.org by jro
io scheduler noop registered (default)
Ralink gpio driver initialized
Ralink APSoC Hardware Watchdog Timer
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.7 $ 2 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0xb0000500 (irq = 37) is a 16550A
serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0xb0000c00 (irq = 12) is a 16550A
rdm_major = 254
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x00000000
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x00000000
Ralink APSoC Ethernet Driver Initilization. v2.0  256 rx/tx descriptors allocate                                                                                                  d, mtu = 1500!
NAPI enable, weight = 0, Tx Ring = 256, Rx Ring = 256
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x0000000c
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x43436020
PROC INIT OK!
--->regValue:1010245
--->regValue:25010245
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
PPP BSD Compression module registered
PPP MPPE Compression module registered
NET: Registered protocol family 24
tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
block2mtd: version $Revision: 1.1.1.1 $
u32 classifier
Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (256 buckets, 2048 max)
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team, Type=Linux
ipt_time loading
TCP cubic registered
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
Ebtables v2.0 registered
802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <[email protected]>
All bugs added by David S. Miller <[email protected]>
VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed
init started: BusyBox v1.18.1 (2011-11-28 16:34:27 BRST)
starting pid 13, tty '': '/bin/firmware init &'
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5
 
Please press Enter to activate this console. sh: can't create /proc/rt3883/gmac:                                                                                                   nonexistent directory
Started WatchDog Timer.
Started WatchDog Timer.
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x0000001a
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x3fb2a9ad
rt2860v2_sta: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
 
 
=== pAd = c0058000, size = 1076528 ===
 
<-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0
<-- RTMPAllocAdapterBlock, Status=0
RX DESC a1810000  size = 2048
Key1Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key2Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key3Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key4Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
1. Phy Mode = 8
2. Phy Mode = 8
Read EEPROM, EthCloneMac is 00:1a:3f:xx:xx:xx!
3. Phy Mode = 8
MCS Set = ff 00 00 00 01
<==== rt28xx_init, Status=0
0x1300 = 00064300
device eth2 entered promiscuous mode
 
phy_tx_ring = 0x01f22000, tx_ring = 0xa1f22000
 
phy_rx_ring0 = 0x01f23000, rx_ring0 = 0xa1f23000
CDMA_CSG_CFG = 81000007
GDMA1_FWD_CFG = C0710000
br0: port 1(eth2) entering learning state
udhcpc (v1.18.1) started
Sending discover...
Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of ext                                                                                                  rapositioned (`! --option this`).
Sending discover...
```

 
Pronto!
Postem suas dúvidas e resultados. 
Boa sorte a todos!

----------


## Carlosaps

Obrigado!

----------


## teknando

Jeitinho brasileiro Brasileiro! com chuva e sol ta um jeito...

Tem o amigo ' misterbogus' e uma galera aqui que ta tentando fazer a recuperação da Wom pela serial se pudia mostra seu feito la

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=182948

O modo pode ate funcionar com CPE TpLink com firmware Intelbras. Sera?

Parabém ai maninho.

----------


## kez

> Parabéns pelo tópico.
> 
> Estou com algumas Airgrid's com esse problema, mas a única forma de recuperar é somente pelo TTL, sabe me dizer se tem algum procedimento semelhante para UBNT? Desde já obrigado.


Opa! Obrigado!
AirGrid é bem mais fácil: ligue-a com o botão de reset pressionado e o mantenha assim até as luzes de sinal ficarem piscando de duas em duas. Mude o IP do seu computador para 192.168.1.10 e tente pingar para 192.168.1.20.
Se pingar, sua AirGrid está boa. Se não pingar, deve estar com defeito no chip de rede. A troca do AR8032 resolve na maioria dos casos.
Depois de pingar, baixe o firmware mais novo e salve em c:\recovery. Abra o prompt de comando:
c:
cd \recovery
tftp -i 192.168.1.20 PUT NOMEDOARQUIVODEFIRMWARE.BIN

Se o comando não for reconhecido, adicione o cliente de TFTP lá em Adicionar Programas, Componentes do Windows.




> Jeitinho brasileiro Brasileiro! com chuva e sol ta um jeito...
> 
> Tem o amigo ' misterbogus' e uma galera aqui que ta tentando fazer a recuperação da Wom pela serial se pudia mostra seu feito la
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=182948
> 
> O modo pode ate funcionar com CPE TpLink com firmware Intelbras. Sera?
> 
> Parabém ai maninho.


Obrigado!
A inspiração veio de lá mesmo e eles podiam ter conseguido sozinhos, pela que a Intelbras usa uma velocidade na porta serial que não é muito comum(64000bps) e deixou os amigos do outro tópico sem conseguir avançar para as próximas etapas.

*Observação Importante
Não atualize WOM5000/i/MiMo da versão 3.1 para a versão 6.0beta2 diretamente! Nos meus testes, essa foi a causa da corrupção do firmware!
Atualize primeiro para a 4.1 depois para a 6.0beta2!
*

----------


## Nks

@*kez* parabens ao topico, muito bom mesmo!!

estou utilizando wom mimo 2x2 e apc5m90+ tudo com ipoll ativo e esta rodando perfeito aqui, soh faltava mesmo esse detalhe do tftp!!!

[]´s

----------


## egservice

Bom dia amigos! no meu putty aqui só lixo... 

- character set UTF8 unicode (mas tentei varios outros)
- speed 64000 (no putty)
- configuração de porta 9600 bits (tem varios mas não tem opção de 64000)

alguem tem alguma sugestão??



*ah, parabéns pelo trabalho!*

----------


## kez

> Bom dia amigos! no meu putty aqui só lixo... 
> 
> - character set UTF8 unicode (mas tentei varios outros)
> - speed 64000 (no putty)
> - configuração de porta 9600 bits (tem varios mas não tem opção de 64000)
> 
> alguem tem alguma sugestão??
> 
> 
> ...





> Tive o mesmo problema com um adaptador USB que comprei.
> 
> No Windows 8.1 ficava com esses caracteres estranhos, no Windows 7 não funciona nem com reza, joguei fora essa merda.


Pessoal, é mais simples do que parece. Abra o putty, clique em Serial, digite o numero da porta com dessa forma COMX, substituindo o X pelo número da porta COM, em Speed apague 9600 e digite 64000. Clique agora em Open.
Esse seu log é por causa da velocidade errada.




> Já tentamos com TFTP, não foi, nossa salvação é o TTL.


Então, na verdade eu usei TTL para ativar o TFTP. Dá pra usar só TTL, mas o envio do arquivo vai demorar muito mais que usar TTL+TFTP.

----------


## egservice

> O meu não funciona mesmo, foi pro lixo.


O meu também não funciona, mesmo colocando a velocidade correta... começo a desconfiar do adaptador também, mas ainda não testei no windows 32 bits...vou ver e posto o resultado...

----------


## kez

> O meu também não funciona, mesmo colocando a velocidade correta... começo a desconfiar do adaptador também, mas ainda não testei no windows 32 bits...vou ver e posto o resultado...


Façam o seguinte: Peguem os fios de TX e RX e liguem um no outro, abram o putty e digitem qualquer coisa. Se o que vocês digitarem estiver aparecendo, seu cabo está bom.

----------


## egservice

> Façam o seguinte: Peguem os fios de TX e RX e liguem um no outro, abram o putty e digitem qualquer coisa. Se o que vocês digitarem estiver aparecendo, seu cabo está bom.


Bom dia, fizemos este teste e apareceu os caracteres, só não funciona na WOM5000...

----------


## egservice

Bom dia, realizei o teste com outro adaptador e felizmente deu certo, com a velocidade em 64000.

----------


## misterbogus

abri o tópico lá, comprei a peça mas nem cheguei a fazer, nem nos tplinks,
acabou que me enrolei com trabalho, a faculdade recomeçou e agora a rotina é sair de casas as 6:30 e chegar 23:50. 

não vou poder olhar tão cedo, Mas fico feliz que os Kamaradas deram continuidade e resolveram.
O kez chegou lá, resolveu e compartilhou. é isso que faz o mundo crescer. 

quando eu puder vou continuar e reportar os testes, sucessos e fracassos.

----------


## egservice

Com a primeira WOM5000 SISO deu certo agora estou tentando com outra do mesmo modelo e esta dando esse erro, na barra de porcentagem do tftp para em 69%.

----------


## kez

> Com a primeira WOM5000 SISO deu certo agora estou tentando com outra do mesmo modelo e esta dando esse erro, na barra de porcentagem do tftp para em 69%.


Olha aí, estou orgulhoso que os colegas estão conseguindo realizar o procedimento e já temos até uma confirmação!
Parabéns, egservice!
Se o arquivo é o mesmo da que deu certo, computador, cabos, fontes, etc., é bem provável que a memória flash da sua WOM5000 esteja danificada.
Nesse caso, só trocando a memória. Se você extrair o chip da memória de uma WOM5000 que foi queimada, por exemplo, e soldar nessa WOM5000, ela deve voltar a funcionar.
O problema é que você vai perder a calibração dos rádios e pode ter um mal funcionento da parte de RF(sinal baixo, por exemplo).
Mas pode ser que ela funcione normal, só saberemos testando.
Se não tiver de onde extrair o chip da memória, você pode também comprar uma nova no mercado livre.
Talvez o vendedor possa até gravar a memória se você mandar o dump completo.
No estado em que ela se encontra, se você ler o conteúdo da memória, gravar em uma nova e a partir daí fizer o recovery, ela deve funcionar perfeitamente.
Um dos problemas comuns nessas memórias é que elas travam em um modo somente leitura: você consegue ler, mas não gravar.
Fiz isso num NanoLoco que esquecia até o update de software depois de desligado e ficou 100% depois do procedimento (leitura da flash antiga, gravação na flash nova e atualização).

----------


## rubem

Sobre essa troca de ROM gerar baixa potência ou coisa assim, dá pra tentar regravar o firmware com a rom já no lugar.

É que o chipset usa portas GPIO pra ler o que tem nele, umas portas GPIO acendem led, outras mandam ou recebem sinal do amplificador. Em estado normal o firmware diz pra ler a porta GPIO 9 e conforme o sinal recebido tratar ela como controle do amplificador (É só exemplo), de uma versão pro outro o numero da porta pode mudar, ao gravar o firmware e ele fazer o primeiro boot ele lê isso, mas ao pega o CI da Rom e colocar em outro aparelho ele não faz isso.

No caso dos Ralink que a Wom usa, se não me engano são quase 30 GPIO, tem umas reservadas pra acender led da lan, tem as reservadas pra comunicação com a rom e cabo serial, nunca olhei bem como é a questão de quais leem o que, mas tem GPIO aos montes, o amplificador em si não está ligado em nenhuma, eles são feitos pra operar com sinal com uns blocos de sei lá que tipo pra definir potência (São feitos pra ficar na saída de qualquer chipset, sem precisar comunicação extra com o chipset), mas tem outros controles na região (Chaveamento entre RX e TX talvez, ou talvez entre essa ou aquela antena/saída (Tem uns switch pra isso, definir se vai usar o amp0, o amp1, ou o amp do conector SMA externo, por isso não tem como usar tudo ao mesmo tempo, é ou V, ou H, ou SMA (Na Wom com SMA)).

Enfim, tem essa questão dos GPIO, o firmware é feito pra ler uns estados e definir qual o uso da porta, na troca de CI perde isso, mas regravando firmware deve voltar.

(Ou o problema é queima do amplificador mesmo, os chipsets avisam suportar 260°C por 10s pra solda, os amplificadores não falam nada, só falam no suporte a 85°C, vai que o calor da troca de outro CI por perto atinge eles tão em cheio! Sensiveis com ESD eles são, hoje melhoraram mas até antes dos AR9000 acho que uns 30% dos cartões mini-pci perdiam potência por ano, tudo amplificador queimado, só de tirar foto com flash eles já achavam que era raio e queimavam)

----------


## kez

> Sobre essa troca de ROM gerar baixa potência ou coisa assim, dá pra tentar regravar o firmware com a rom já no lugar.
> 
> É que o chipset usa portas GPIO pra ler o que tem nele, umas portas GPIO acendem led, outras mandam ou recebem sinal do amplificador. Em estado normal o firmware diz pra ler a porta GPIO 9 e conforme o sinal recebido tratar ela como controle do amplificador (É só exemplo), de uma versão pro outro o numero da porta pode mudar, ao gravar o firmware e ele fazer o primeiro boot ele lê isso, mas ao pega o CI da Rom e colocar em outro aparelho ele não faz isso.
> 
> No caso dos Ralink que a Wom usa, se não me engano são quase 30 GPIO, tem umas reservadas pra acender led da lan, tem as reservadas pra comunicação com a rom e cabo serial, nunca olhei bem como é a questão de quais leem o que, mas tem GPIO aos montes, o amplificador em si não está ligado em nenhuma, eles são feitos pra operar com sinal com uns blocos de sei lá que tipo pra definir potência (São feitos pra ficar na saída de qualquer chipset, sem precisar comunicação extra com o chipset), mas tem outros controles na região (Chaveamento entre RX e TX talvez, ou talvez entre essa ou aquela antena/saída (Tem uns switch pra isso, definir se vai usar o amp0, o amp1, ou o amp do conector SMA externo, por isso não tem como usar tudo ao mesmo tempo, é ou V, ou H, ou SMA (Na Wom com SMA)).
> 
> Enfim, tem essa questão dos GPIO, o firmware é feito pra ler uns estados e definir qual o uso da porta, na troca de CI perde isso, mas regravando firmware deve voltar.
> 
> (Ou o problema é queima do amplificador mesmo, os chipsets avisam suportar 260°C por 10s pra solda, os amplificadores não falam nada, só falam no suporte a 85°C, vai que o calor da troca de outro CI por perto atinge eles tão em cheio! Sensiveis com ESD eles são, hoje melhoraram mas até antes dos AR9000 acho que uns 30% dos cartões mini-pci perdiam potência por ano, tudo amplificador queimado, só de tirar foto com flash eles já achavam que era raio e queimavam)


Teoricamente, cada rádio é calibrado individualmente na fábrica. Se você troca a EEPROM de um com a de outro, você troca a calibração, isso que eu quis dizer.
Nas UBNT, você copia a última partição e pronto, restaura a calibração.
Sim, entendo um pouco sobre GPIO, mas não acredito que haja diferença de uma para outra, visto que todas WOM5000, por exemplo, usam o mesm ofirmware. Há diferença da WOM5000 para a WOM5000i, uma GPIO para fazer o chaveamento para a antena externa não é usada. E por aí vai.
Na troca do CI de uma WOM5000 para outra igual perde o mapeamento das GPIO???? Não acredito...
Já troquei amplificador sem tantos cuidados apenas para ver se funcionava... e funcionou.
Há muitos mitos também, meu caro...

----------


## rubem

O amplificador realmente parece que não tem comunicação com o GPIO, aí realmente não tem como perder nada, eu também troco ele e nunca deu problema.

Minha questão é a troca da ROM entre versões diferentes, que usam portas diferentes.

Ficando na mesma versão do hardware, também não acredito que isso seja um problema.


No caso da wom5000, no firmware se não me engano tem uma api pra cada chipset da Realtek, 2880 até 3052, acho que são 4 ou 5, o firmware é o mesmo, mas no reset ou no primeiro uso do firmware cada hardware escreve em algum daqueles arquivos em branco (No firmware recém-baixado aparecem com 0B, mas depois de ligar a CPE vários deles tem 10 bytes pra cima), isso que você chama de calibração ou chamo de leituras que o software faz do hardware, e escreve nesses arquivos alguma coisa relativa ao hardware pelo visto.

Não conheço bem a wom5000, mas a WOG212 mudou ao longo do tempo, talvez acompanhando as versões da TP-Link wa5210 de onde ela veio (Acho que V1, V2 e V3, ou V2.3, ou V1.2), a troca de firmware entre versões pra mim tem que dar problema mesmo, muda o hardware.

----------


## leybh1

Seguir o tutorial conseguir recupera 3 wom 5000.
estou precisado do arquivo recovery do wom 5000 mimo.
vou colocar aqui os arquivos que usei para recupera.
http://www.4shared.com/zip/WISPvNUyc..._wom_5000.html
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-mini-nano-_JM

----------


## StreetMaster

> Olá pessoal!
> Caso você tenha feito uma atualização de firmware errada em sua WOM5000/i/MiMo ela pode parar de funcionar.
> Fiz um procedimento de recuperação que funciona nos 3 modelos.
> 
> *Não me responsabilizo por qualquer dano causado pelo procedimento.
> Infelizmente, não é um processo extremamente simples.
> Faça apenas se tiver certeza do que está fazendo!!!
> *
> Lembrando que esse procedimento não clona os MAC addresses e nem altera as calibrações de RF, portanto é perfeitamente legal.
> ...



Boa tarde amigo eu estou usando porta serial na hora que eu boto a porta 64000 da erro no Putty.

----------


## phellyppe

show perfeito funcionou quanto no windows 7 e no 10 tb. perfeito recuperei duas wom 5000 meus agradecimento ao autor do tópico.. só agradeço XD

----------


## xunda

Pretendo fazer esse procedimento pois trabalho em uma empresa e tenho algumas dessas wom 5000 mimo pra tenta salvar, depois posto os resultados.

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Dalbert

Pessoal, estou com dúvida quanto a conexão do cabo com a antena. Onde devo conectar na antena?

----------


## rubem

Só *uma* versão dos WOM5000 tem conector SMA, se a sua não tem o conector SMA então ela é uma WOM5000 MIMO ou uma Wom5000i:

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/produtos/wisp

O conector SMA fica do lado do jack RJ45 na versão com ele:

----------


## Dalbert

A versão da minha antena é a WOM5000 c/SMAL, poderia me mostrar o tipo de cabo a ser usado no procedimento de reparo? o que eu achei foi esse, mas ainda estou com dúvida quanto como esse cabo é e onde irá ser conectado a antena

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-mini-nano-_JM

----------


## rubem

Ah, estamos falando de outra coisa...

Antena é *uma parte* da CPE (Assim como a antena é só uma parte da TV), como você falou em antena achei que falava de plugar antena externa. Mas você não quer saber nada de antena, e sim de coloca conectar o adaptador serial na CPE (Que não é uma antena, é uma CPE).

Bom, os pinos de RX, TX, GND e 3,3V pra soldar no adaptador (Veja no tutorial a necessidade de soldador pra soltar os pinos devido) ficam na placa da CPE, tem que abrir/desmontar pra ter acesso:



Assim como você ouve pelo ouvido (RX) o que outra pessoa fala pela boca (TX), o TX do adaptador TTL você pluga no pino RX da CPE e vice-versa. Entrada de um é a saída do outro. GND é o negativo, é comum aos 2 (Não tem com o que inverter). +3,3V idem, não inverte com nada, mas nem sempre é necessário plugar ele, eu plugo sempre que tem a opção.

----------


## Sandroj

boa, alguém descobriu uma maneira mais fácil de recuperas essas wom?

----------


## misterbogus

sim, é vc gastar dinheiro e pagar para alguém que já passou por isso tudo e se profissionalizou fazer para vc.

----------


## Dalbert

Muito obrigado pela grande ajuda! A versão do Windows no qual fiz o procedimento foi o Windows 10, tudo ocorreu como estava previsto no tutorial.

----------


## teknando

Sera que os amigo achar que pode funcionar com um APC 5M-90+?

Tenho um aki que esta so com aquela inicialização dos leds e não sai disso.

----------


## urglenio

Boa noite alguém sabe dizer se este procedimento funciona com apc5m18??

Enviado via HTC 802d usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.

Em virtude da demanda levantada por vocês, disponibilizamos em nosso site o procedimento de restauração de firmware para os equipamentos da linha APC e APC+, documento o qual era disponibilizado somente para nossa rede autorizada. Já nos equipamentos da família WOM 5000, este procedimento não pode ser realizado sem que seja necessário o acesso direto a sua placa principal, necessitando de materiais específicos e podendo interferir na integridade do sistema de inicialização do produto.

Ressaltamos que a recuperação de firmware funciona somente se o produto já estava com versão de firmware igual ou superior a 5.93 antes de sofrer uma atualização no qual danificou o produto.

Segue link para acesso ao tutorial já disponibilizado em nosso site.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._apc_e_apc.pdf

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## lcesargc

depois de o pessoal conseguir, eles vem mandar o tutorial kkkk, isso e brasil,

----------


## sphreak

A Intelbras @*Suporte Intelbras* está anos luz atrasada. Eles esperam que nós enviemos equipamentos para um suporte técnico que não sabe nada, esperando equipamentos retornarem da assistência, as vezes depois de semanas, para realizar procedimentos que, em equipamentos como Ubiquiti, Mikrotik, TPLink, são realizados em minutos e os equipamentos voltam para atividade no mesmo dia. Muitos de nós temos técnicos que fazem isso o dia todo, mas na política "protecionista" das empresas brasileiras isso é errado. Por isso os equipamentos importados batem de 10 nos nacionais.
Basta ver a linha ITC4000 da Intelbras. Ainda insistem em empurrar esse dinossauro GSM na gente, que pra resetar precisa de um código do tamanho de um camelo em uma tecnologia ultrapassada, enquanto as redes do país são modernizadas para CDMA e LTE. Por isso o concorrente mineiro da Intelbras tá crescendo. Colocando no mercado um produto moderno, de tecnologia recente, com acesso a internet, pela metade do preço do dinossauro catarina.
Nos CPEs a TPLink tá matando a pau, colocando no mercado um equipamento superior e 30% mais barato e com recuperação de firmware simples e direta.

Tenho impressão que a politica das empresas brasileiras é ser sempre 2º... 3º...

----------


## janielsonfr

não conseguir de forma alguma 10. Clique em OK e ligue sua WOM5000. O log deve ser semelhante a esse:
nem invertendo nem nada até aparece alguma coisa discover algo desse tipo.

----------


## kez

> não conseguir de forma alguma 10. Clique em OK e ligue sua WOM5000. O log deve ser semelhante a esse:
> nem invertendo nem nada até aparece alguma coisa discover algo desse tipo.


Desconecta o cabo da wom5000, liga o TX e o RX do cabo juntos e digita algo no putty, é para aparecer o que vc digita.
Caso não apareça, problema no cabo, driver, etc.
Boa sorte

----------


## janielsonfr

certo,quando digito aparece sim,mesmo assim o passo 10 não muda nenhum log aparece pra mim,mais alguma ideia para realizar ??to usando um desse.

----------


## kez

Cara, aí pode ser um outro problema na sua CPE. Teste com outra ou tente inverter TX e RX.

Queria mandar um abraço para o pessoal da Intelbras. Se não fosse vocês, eu não teria corrompido o firmware da minha CPE (isso mesmo, a atualização de um firmware bugado causou isso!)
Todo o procedimento de recovery foi feito sem a ajuda de vocês.
Essa política de "mande para nós" não funciona para todo mundo, principalmente quem mora longe dos grandes centros.
O próximo passo seria rodar OpenWRT na WOM5000i.
Liberem a parte GPL do firmware!

----------


## alcioneteclenet

c: cd \wom5000 pscp [email protected]:/tmp/mtdblock6 . pscp [email protected]:/tmp/mtdblock5 .

esses comandos nao funcionou?

----------


## kez

No fórum da Intelbras tem o procedimento deles para recuperar as wom5000. O meu é mais complexo, pois eu não quis ter problema distribuindo o firmware.
O deles está mais simples.

----------


## admskill

> Cara, aí pode ser um outro problema na sua CPE. Teste com outra ou tente inverter TX e RX.
> 
> Queria mandar um abraço para o pessoal da Intelbras. Se não fosse vocês, eu não teria corrompido o firmware da minha CPE (isso mesmo, a atualização de um firmware bugado causou isso!)
> Todo o procedimento de recovery foi feito sem a ajuda de vocês.
> Essa política de "mande para nós" não funciona para todo mundo, principalmente quem mora longe dos grandes centros.
> O próximo passo seria rodar OpenWRT na WOM5000i.
> Liberem a parte GPL do firmware!


É verdade amigo ... tenho 40won's 5000 paradas aqui ... tenho novas, velhas, antigas semi-novas ... todas elas atualizadas com a versão 6.1 ... algumas morreram na bancada quando atualizou outras dias após atualizar ... a Intelbras simplesmente não se pronuncia ... vão perder espaço para a concorrência ... agora com a migração da Fibra Óptica vão perder espaço também .. novamente pra Ubiquiti que está vindo com uma linha de OLT's e Onu's com preço de mercado bem abaixo da Intelbrás. Aqui no Brasil é tudo assim nada funciona, as leis ... as empresas cagam e andam pro consumidor ... este é o principal motivo pelo qual o mercado externo tem entrado e se consolidando cada vez mais dentro do mercado nacional. Estou migrando minha rede pra fibra óptica ... pra vcs terem idéia uma OLT da Intelbras custa R$ 37,000.00 reais e a da Fiberhome R$ 16.000,00. Onde a qualidade e a compatibilidade dá banho na Intelbras que visa somente o lucro à qualquer custo.

----------


## admskill

Boa tarde, estou tentando fazer o procedimento mas a minha tela fica desse jeito ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> É verdade amigo ... tenho 40won's 5000 paradas aqui ... tenho novas, velhas, antigas semi-novas ... todas elas atualizadas com a versão 6.1 ... algumas morreram na bancada quando atualizou outras dias após atualizar ... a Intelbras simplesmente não se pronuncia ... vão perder espaço para a concorrência ... agora com a migração da Fibra Óptica vão perder espaço também .. novamente pra Ubiquiti que está vindo com uma linha de OLT's e Onu's com preço de mercado bem abaixo da Intelbrás. Aqui no Brasil é tudo assim nada funciona, as leis ... as empresas cagam e andam pro consumidor ... este é o principal motivo pelo qual o mercado externo tem entrado e se consolidando cada vez mais dentro do mercado nacional. Estou migrando minha rede pra fibra óptica ... pra vcs terem idéia uma OLT da Intelbras custa R$ 37,000.00 reais e a da Fiberhome R$ 16.000,00. Onde a qualidade e a compatibilidade dá banho na Intelbras que visa somente o lucro à qualquer custo.


Bom dia admskill e parceiros do Under.

Primeiramente, sobre o comentário a respeito do WOM 5000, já desde o início do ano nós disponibilizamos o procedimento oficial para restauração de firmware junto os arquivos para restauração. Isso em virtude da demanda levantada por vocês, nossos clientes.
Mais detalhes no tópico:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=186255

Agora sobre a sua observação sobre a nossa OLT, os produtos da nossa linha GPON possuem a qualidade garantida e superior a grande parte dos concorrentes do mercado, além disso oferecemos aos nossos clientes manual do produto em português, guias de utilização, suporte telefônico e treinamentos em todo o Brasil. Também podemos garantir que o preço de 37.000 está muito acima dos valores praticados pela empresa, caso ainda tenha dúvidas, você pode consultar a nossa política de faturamento direto da fábrica através do telefone: 48 3281 9674

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## admskill

> Bom dia admskill e parceiros do Under.
> 
> Primeiramente, sobre o comentário a respeito do WOM 5000, já desde o início do ano nós disponibilizamos o procedimento oficial para restauração de firmware junto os arquivos para restauração. Isso em virtude da demanda levantada por vocês, nossos clientes.
> Mais detalhes no tópico:
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=186255
> 
> Agora sobre a sua observação sobre a nossa OLT, os produtos da nossa linha GPON possuem a qualidade garantida e superior a grande parte dos concorrentes do mercado, além disso oferecemos aos nossos clientes manual do produto em português, guias de utilização, suporte telefônico e treinamentos em todo o Brasil. Também podemos garantir que o preço de 37.000 está muito acima dos valores praticados pela empresa, caso ainda tenha dúvidas, você pode consultar a nossa política de faturamento direto da fábrica através do telefone: 48 3281 9674
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras




Prezados o valor de R$ 37,000.00 foi me passado no ano passado em um curso que foi ministrado para apresentação do produto pela própria Intelbras.

Me desculpe ... http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-intelbras-_JM

----------


## 14735

alguém poderia me ajudar eu comprei o adaptador que pede no tutorial e fiz o procedimento como esta no tutorial tbm mais ai ligar o wom5000 aparece tudo escrito estranho no putty já testei com 9600 já mudei para 96000 e mesma coisa. 
já inverti o tx e rx e nada, coloquei um que esta funcionado para ver se o problema era configuração e ficou igual mesmo no wom que esta perfeitamente normal o funcionamento 
Obs não consigo ligar o 3v pois se ligar ao espetar a USB no pc ele não reconhece 
então só ficou plugado tx rx e GND.
outro ponto que eu não consegui entender apesar de ter feito é do TFTP no tutorial pede para abrir ele e não faz nada ?

----------


## franciskv

> alguém poderia me ajudar eu comprei o adaptador que pede no tutorial e fiz o procedimento como esta no tutorial tbm mais ai ligar o wom5000 aparece tudo escrito estranho no putty já testei com 9600 já mudei para 96000 e mesma coisa. 
> já inverti o tx e rx e nada, coloquei um que esta funcionado para ver se o problema era configuração e ficou igual mesmo no wom que esta perfeitamente normal o funcionamento 
> Obs não consigo ligar o 3v pois se ligar ao espetar a USB no pc ele não reconhece 
> então só ficou plugado tx rx e GND.
> outro ponto que eu não consegui entender apesar de ter feito é do TFTP no tutorial pede para abrir ele e não faz nada ?


Só faltou você ler que a velocidade se transferência é 64000

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 14735

> Só faltou você ler que a velocidade se transferência é 64000
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


realmente em 64000 deu certo mais agora veio outro probleminha 
nao hora de ler o arquivo nao vai alguem poderia me dar outra luz estou quase la srsr

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá amigos.
Bom dia.
Estou tentando recuperar algumas won5000 aqui.Não comprei o adaptador usb/serial.Estou tentando usar o cabo serial direto.Posso usar o serial(com,db9) direto correto?
Já cortei o cabo,verifiquei o que cada pino faz no cabo,porém não estou conseguindo avançar no processo.
Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda nesse sentido.Quais fios do cabo cCom(serial) devo ligar na placa da won5000?
Desde já grato a todos.

----------


## rubem

> Olá amigos.
> Bom dia.
> Estou tentando recuperar algumas won5000 aqui.Não comprei o adaptador usb/serial.Estou tentando usar o cabo serial direto.Posso usar o serial(com,db9) direto correto?
> Já cortei o cabo,verifiquei o que cada pino faz no cabo,porém não estou conseguindo avançar no processo.
> Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda nesse sentido.Quais fios do cabo cCom(serial) devo ligar na placa da won5000?
> Desde já grato a todos.


Não sei se alguém já respondeu, mas na maioria dos hardwares recentes a comunicação não é RS-232, é TTL. 

Tem como converter uma porta RS-232 (DB-9 de computador meio antigo) em TTL, que é um tipo de sinal onde alto (O 1 em binário) é 5V (Ou 3,3V pra placa que falar em 3,3V), enquanto RS-232 na maioria dos hardware o 1 é algo na casa dos 2,5V.

Ocorre basicamente o problema do 1 saindo do PC ser 2,5V, mas o roteador só reconhece 1 o que tem pelo menos 3V (3,3V nominalmente) ou uns 4,5V (Pra hardware que exige 5V). Basicamente o hardware manda 0V e 2,5V (Ou -2,5V e +2,5V) mas o hardware TTL só lê 0 (Zeros) porque o 1 pra ele precisaria passar de uns 3V.

Tem circuito simples pra digamos só amplificar o sinal (Aumenta amplitude, ou seja, tensão), coisa tipo isso:
http://tomeko.net/other_foto/misc/rs_to_ttl.gif

Mas conversor pronto a venda também não é caro:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ineerstore-_JM

Não tenho certeza que a WOM5000 é TTL, mas se for como 90% das CPE's e roteadores, será TTL. Precisa sinal TTL e não RS-232 então.

Enfim, talvez seu problema não seja erro na pinagem (No máximo inverte RX com TX), mas sim erro no nível de sinal, se tiver tensão mais alta que o correto é normal um roteador ler igual, mas se a tensão dos sinais é mais baixa ele não consegue ler.

Não confunda um pino de alimentação de 3,3V ou 5V (Tipo esse tem: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-mini-nano-_JM ) com o nível de sinal de TX ser 3,3V, um adaptador RS232 (Não TTL) pode ser um pino com 3,3V mas o dado binário ser só 2,5V, aí o equipamento TTL não lerá os sinais basicamente por terem tensão abaixo do mínimo. É o caso de PC, tem só 2,5V via de regra.

Acertada a tensão, se não funcionar nem invertendo RX com TX, dá pra desconfiar de porta serial queimada (Esse CI MAX232 queima muito conforme o uso, quando trabalhava com eletrônica tinha que ter meia duzia no estoque), e poderia testar a porta com programa espécifico, ou então o chipset da WOM estaria queimado (CI aquecendo a ponto de queimar o dedo quando liga).

Sem usar TTL eu diria que não vale a pena testar nada, poucos hardwares (Roteadores, CPE's) usam RS232 na real, usam TTL. Meter TTL em hardware RS232 não queima nada, mas se fizer o contrário (Como provavelmente está) tem tensão baixa demais e a comunicação serial não é estabelecida, e as vezes o problema nem é no sinal 1 (+5V digamos), mas no zero, que em RS-232 é a mesma tensão do 1, só que negativa. Ou seja, se 1 é +2,5V, o 0 será -2,5V, enquanto em TTL seria digamos +3,3V pra 1 e 0V pra 0. Muito hardware lê qualquer tensão negativa como 0 então nem sempre isso é problema, mas tem chipset que vai ler -2,5V como um sinal alto (Como 1), porque tem ponte retificadora na entrada (Fabricação interna. É uma forma barata de evitar ruído, retifica tudo e quase nenhum ruído baixo sobrevive).

----------


## brunocemeru

Entendi Rubem.
Já imaginava que o serial não iria funcionar para este propósito.
Pior que eu tinha um monte de tranqueira na época que fazia eletrônica no curso de pic.
Vou deixar estas m... de lado.Perdi metade do dia tentando recuperar estes aparelhos.
Mas blz,vlw pela dica.

----------


## 14735

> Pessoal, é mais simples do que parece. Abra o putty, clique em Serial, digite o numero da porta com dessa forma COMX, substituindo o X pelo número da porta COM, em Speed apague 9600 e digite 64000. Clique agora em Open.
> Esse seu log é por causa da velocidade errada.
> 
> 
> 
> Então, na verdade eu usei TTL para ativar o TFTP. Dá pra usar só TTL, mas o envio do arquivo vai demorar muito mais que usar TTL+TFTP.


ola amigo aqui tbm nao vai de jeito nenhum com o tftp vc poderia me ajudar como faço por ttl ?

----------

